# Christen-Spam



## sherlock70 (19 Juli 2004)

Hi,

heute mal was ungewöhnliches....
Im Laufe des Tages sind heute 6 der Mails mit dem Betreff 





> PAPACY IS THE ANTICHRIST THAT IS TRYING TO DESTROY THE LAW OF GOD. DANIEL 7.25


 bei mir aufgeschlagen. Inhalt ist eine mehr oder weniger abgedrehte Hasstirade gegen Katholiken. Begründet mit diversen Bibelzitaten. 

Weiss jemand, ob das irgendwie einen Trojaner beinhaltet, oder einfach nur religiöser SPAM ist?

Gruß,
Sherlock


----------



## Stalker2002 (19 Juli 2004)

sherlock70 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Weiss jemand, ob das irgendwie einen Trojaner beinhaltet, oder einfach nur religiöser SPAM ist?



Was sagt denn dein Virenscanner?
Der sollte sowas schon merken... :lol: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Hase007 (19 Juli 2004)

*Spam*

Oft werden bei Spammails keine Attatchments (Dateianhaenge) verwendet.
Dafuer verwendet man meinstels einen Html Link.
Wenn man aber jede Mail nur im Text Formal liest, kann auch nichts passieren.
Wenn man seine Mails (z.B. Outlook) immer im Html Format liesst, kann alles moegliche gleich aus den Web mitgeladen werden.

Ich verwende GMX. Ich hab in meiner Filterliste eingetragen dass er alle Mails kleiner 5 kbyte loeschen soll. Dadurch wandert erst mal alles unter Spamverdacht. Mails (bzw. Adressen) von Freunden werden dann beim Verschieben in den Posteingang in eine Whitelist eingetragen. Somit kommt bei mir so gut wie keine Spam mehr durch.


----------



## sherlock70 (20 Juli 2004)

Virenscanner sagt nix...
Es ist allerdings eine HTML-Mail, mit ein paar Links drin (sichtbaren).
Sonst ist mir nichts aufgefallen, ich fand das Ding auch einfach nur abgedreht, sonst hätte ich es gar nicht erwähnt...

Gruß,
Sherlock


----------

